
Java vs F# - ot
http://fsharpnews.blogspot.com/2010/05/java-vs-f.html
======
verroq
All he did was compare a specific instance where Java's type erasure lead to
bad performance. As one commenter has said, using a hashtable specialised for
primitives would yield much better results.

Then he cherry picks some examples from the language speed shoot-out, in which
Java beats F# in speed in 6/8 of the challenges.

~~~
nickik
The problem with the shoot-out it that it tests mono, right? I have not jet
seen good CLR vs JVM benchmarks of the same code and algorithm (C#/Java would
work well). Does anybody has any pointer.

It would be good marketing of Microsoft to show that the CLR is faster then
the JVM for some typical benchmarks.

------
nickik
Don't be turned of by the titel to much. Its not standard language bashing
(but the auther clearly has a very strong opinion).

Its basiclly about the fact that some programmes really get value out of value
types. It is true that the JVM lacks some features that would be nice to have
to (Value-Types, real generics, tail calls).

The articly by Cliff Click is much more intressting, you should read it (and
alot of his other stuff too).

Btw. Cliff says: "A real C# expert should chime in here, I’m not able to give
C# a fair treatment.". So attacking him on saying wrong things about .NET
stuff is not fair.

